# Sturmschäden!?



## Mitglied (1. März 2010)

Moin!
Habt Ihr Euch am Wochenende schon ein bißchen umgeschaut?
In der Saarschleife sieht's teils übel aus; Sonntag hab' ich an die 20 umgestürzte Bäume gezählt die Samstags noch standen. Und dass nur im Umkreis der Cloef. 
Der "Ziegelbergtrail", Teil des Marathons, ist komplett unfahrbar; einige große Tannen haben ihn begraben. 
Wie sieht's sonst so aus?


----------



## HardRock07 (1. März 2010)

Hier in Völklingen siehts nicht besser aus.
Ich war kurz auf ner Forstautobahn unterwwegs, dam konnte man sehen, wie die bääume wie Dominos, einer nach dem anderem umgekippt ist.
Da wird es wohl einiges zu tun geben, um die Wege frei zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (1. März 2010)

Hallo

Und die "Moosbachhütte"im Beckinger Wald hats voll erwischt,Totalschaden nach Baumbefall.
Ich hoffe die bauen sie wieder neu auf.Ansonsten kann mann das Fahren im Moment nur mit einiger Akrobatik durchziehen.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (1. März 2010)

Im Lückner ist es auch katastrophal, wird wohl überall so aussehen.
Das dauert wider Wochen bis alles frei ist.


----------



## onlyforchicks (1. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Leute, ihr wohnt in der falschen Gegend des Saarlandes. 

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist die Pur in St.ingbert nur relativ wenig in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Klar, einzelne Bäume liegen da ab und zu mal rum, aber das kann man ja auch als zusätzliches Techniktraining ansehen. 

Aber im Grossen und Ganzen eigentlich noch fahrbar. 

Gruss aus dem Singletrailparadies


----------



## chantre72 (2. März 2010)

Im Warndt sieht es furchtbar aus. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis die Trails wieder frei sind.


----------



## fissenid (2. März 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Moin!
> Habt Ihr Euch am Wochenende schon ein bißchen umgeschaut?
> In der Saarschleife sieht's teils übel aus; Sonntag hab' ich an die 20 umgestürzte Bäume gezählt die Samstags noch standen. Und dass nur im Umkreis der Cloef.
> Der "Ziegelbergtrail", Teil des Marathons, ist komplett unfahrbar; einige große Tannen haben ihn begraben.
> Wie sieht's sonst so aus?



Hallo Mitglied,

ich war Samstag in dem Bereich unterwges und alles bestens..... Sonntag war ich den ganzen Tag im Feuerwehrauto unterwegs...... also Bäume sind viele gefallen!!! Dann werde ich mir das mal am Samstag anschauen!!

Woher kommst du??

Gruß
fissenid


----------



## Mitglied (2. März 2010)

Samstags war auch noch alles im Lot! Bin aus dem Raum Merzig und oft in Richtung Montclair, Saarhölzbach, Orscholz usw. unterwegs. Alleine auf dem Verbindungsstück von der Cloef zum Atrium hoch liegen 4-5 schwere, massive Bäume. Der Zickzackweg war soweit noch in Ordnung, jedenfalls bis 17Uhr, aber die Tafeltour und einige Forstautobahnen haben ausgesehen wie seit Vivian/Wiebke nich' mehr.
Auf dem Leinpfad unterhalb der Montclair konnte ich live einige große Tannen beim Umstürzen beobachten die jetzt teils bis in die Saar liegen.
Da muß einiges gesägt oder überbaut werden bis das wieder alles fahrbar ist.


----------



## fissenid (2. März 2010)

@Mitglied:
kamst du am Samstag den ZickZackweg runter zur Saar???? Dann haben wir uns dort kurz getroffen!


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. März 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Im Warndt sieht es furchtbar aus. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis die Trails wieder frei sind.



..... in der Tat es hält sich in  Grenzen... 

Meiden würde ich auf jeden Fall im Moment die Bergmannspfade im Norden von St. Ingbert, dort ist es ziemlich heftig! Am Stiefel / Fliegerstein liegt auch einiges..., bei Neuweiler, Nassauer Graben / IGB Rischbach liegt auch "dickeres" rum...vielleicht ist es bis zum kommenden WE wieder frei, die Jungs von SAARFORST sind auf jeden Fall bemüht!!


----------



## Mitglied (2. März 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> @Mitglied:
> kamst du am Samstag den ZickZackweg runter zur Saar???? Dann haben wir uns dort kurz getroffen!


 
 Jupp, glaub' Du hast noch kurz nach mir und meinem Mitfahrer geschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parabike (2. März 2010)

Bilder vom Wald am Homburg

http://img682.imageshack.us/g/bild0232.jpg/


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2010)

sind das jetzt bilder vom wald AM Homburg oder UM Homburg?

Gruß Nofear


----------



## Dämon__ (2. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Lückner, da kann man schön sehen mit welcher Kraft der Wind geweht hat.


----------



## chris84 (2. März 2010)

ich geh grad mal gucken wies aufm Hoxberg und Umgebung aussieht...


----------



## chris84 (2. März 2010)

aufm Hoxberg ist alles im grünen Bereich! 

Kaltensteinpfad ist praktisch komplett fahrbar, ein einziger Baum (besser gesagt größerer Strauch) liegt im Weg und ein etwas größerer Grater befindet sich in der Nähe der Pferdetränke... Südseite sieht auch ziemlich sauber aus. Lebacher Wald ist auch recht sauber, da wurde auf den Waldautbahnen auch schon geräumt.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (3. März 2010)

War heute auf dem Grumbachtalweg unterwegs. Von Schafbrücke aus kommend in Richtung Sengscheid, sind zwei Bäume umgeknickt die im Abstand von ca. einem Meter nebeneinab´der über den Weg liegen. Hatte da so meine Probleme vorbeizukommen.
Sonst ist im Beritt alles i.o.

VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (5. März 2010)

Am Sonnenberg Nähe Woll hat der Wind sich wohl gedreht...


----------



## Schaaf (5. März 2010)

Fotos alle hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6908027&postcount=3097

Nordhessen


----------



## poopdog (7. März 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob der Cloef-Pfad schon etwas aufgeräumt worden ist bzw. ob er im Moment begehbar ist?

http://www.deutscheswanderinstitut.de/premiumwege/saarland/cloef-pfad/


----------



## Calli Potter (7. März 2010)

Es wäre echt eine Überlegung ne kleine Kettensäge mit zu holen wenn man draußen im Wald ist ;-) 

Aber selbst die kleinen Äste sind echt nervig !!!  Hoffe auch das die Waldwichtel das schnell aufräumen werden ,-)


----------



## Schaaf (7. März 2010)

Wenns nach mir ginge, kÃ¶nnten sie alles liegen lassen. Paar Ãste & co wegmachen mit dem Rechen und vor die ganzen BÃ¤ume Erde. 
Stihl KettensÃ¤gen gibts bereits ab 190â¬, aber sollte man sich nur holen, wenn man im Sommer morgens um 5 Uhr in den Wald gehen will. SpÃ¤ter wÃ¼rd ichs nicht machen, Dinger sind ja hÃ¶llisch laut und da kommt mal ganz schnell einer und petzt!


----------



## poopdog (7. März 2010)

Cloef-Pfad war frei, die Schäden, die ich dort so sehen konnte waren recht unspektakulär: um zwei gefallene Bäume rum und vllt 2 neben dem Weg gesehen auf 7,3km. Laut Touri-Info läßt der Förster binnen 1-2 Wochen alle Wege rund um die Saarschleife wieder frei räumen.


----------



## Mitglied (8. März 2010)

Der "Zickzackweg" von der Cloef herunter blieb' verschont; zumal da ja eh ein Radelverbot herrscht *räusper*. Jedenfalls erst seit 4-5 Jahren. Der Hunsrücksteig und auch die Tafeltour hat allerdings ziemlich gelitten. Nächstes Wochenende werd' ich mich mal im Hochwald um Losheim, Scheiden und Waldhölzbach umsehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Der "Zickzackweg" von der Cloef herunter blieb' verschont; zumal da ja eh ein Radelverbot herrscht *räusper*. Jedenfalls erst seit 4-5 Jahren. Der Hunsrücksteig und auch die Tafeltour hat allerdings ziemlich gelitten. Nächstes Wochenende werd' ich mich mal im Hochwald um Losheim, Scheiden und Waldhölzbach umsehen.



Demnach wann du dort herum fährst  könnte man sich irgend wo treffen.


----------



## fissenid (8. März 2010)

poopdog schrieb:


> Cloef-Pfad war frei, die Schäden, die ich dort so sehen konnte waren recht unspektakulär: um zwei gefallene Bäume rum und vllt 2 neben dem Weg gesehen auf 7,3km. Laut Touri-Info läßt der Förster binnen 1-2 Wochen alle Wege rund um die Saarschleife wieder frei räumen.




HallO!

ich war gestern unterwegs, die angesprochenen Wege sind böse getroffen! Weiterhin von der Saar Wolfsbach hoch, und der Weg zwischen Wolfsbach und Taben Richtung Käsgewann!


----------



## demo14 (9. März 2010)

es is heier schun brutal wies wetter zuschlägt und die spure dies hinterlässt
des is de wahre wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (10. März 2010)

rund um kirkel siehts im grossen und ganzen recht passabel aus. war heut mal draussen spielen


----------



## Dämon__ (10. März 2010)

Im Lückner sind die Hauptwege so weit wieder fahrbar, die Trails sind zum Teil noch zu, da muss stellenweise richtig schweres Gerät ran.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. März 2010)

Im Lückner wird jetzt wieder Holz gemacht (ist ja noch nicht genug umgefallen) Biezenberger und Paul-Schröder-Weg sind fahrbar,Dillinger Wald teilweise zu, Litermont fahrbar.


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. März 2010)

yeah, baby... schmetterlingspfad und tafelrunde in kirkel sind frei. geologischer lehrpfad test ich morgen evtl.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (30. März 2010)

also, die Idee mit der kleinen Stihl ist praktikabel - habs bereits 2 mal ausprobiert und damit CTF Bexbach und in Eppelborn Trails geräumt.

Nicht meckern, nachmachen!


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. März 2010)

geologischer lehrpfad kirkel ist noch nicht so frei


----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2010)

probleme beim transport der ms ?  

--> http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_i...CK-Bike-Rucksack-m--Kettens-genhalterung.html


----------



## Tobilas (4. April 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> probleme beim transport der ms ?
> 
> --> http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_i...CK-Bike-Rucksack-m--Kettens-genhalterung.html



Hähä, geil! Das braucht jeder echte Mountainbiker 
Für's kleine Wichtelbesteck


----------



## DeLocke (8. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte morgen eine Runde in IGB drehen.

Sind die PUR oder die Bank1Saar Marathon Strecke fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (8. April 2010)

pur ist frei. bis auf das teilstück zwischen IGB (nähe Schiessstand) und Stiefel. Da liegt ein fetter Brummer.
Aber sonst frei.


----------

